# color liquid soap naturally



## candicec003 (Mar 18, 2017)

Can you color liquid soap naturally? Say, by using clays or plant root powders?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 18, 2017)

I would not since they are cootie food and water is added to LS


----------



## Susie (Mar 18, 2017)

You can safely color it with food coloring or the liquid dyes intended for MP soap.  Bear in mind, though, that your soap is amber.  So, if you add red, you get orange unless you add LOTS of red.  Blue + amber = green.

You can also use infused olive oil to color it.  I used paprika infused olive oil to get orange soap routinely.

Just be sure that anything you add after you have paste is only water, liquid dye, food coloring.  The liquid dye is available at Michael's or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## candicec003 (Mar 18, 2017)

So if i was going to add infused olive oil, i would include it in the beginning oils?


----------



## Susie (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes, you substitute the amount of colored oil for an equal amount of uncolored oil.

For example:  If your recipe calls for 8 oz olive oil, you use 4 oz colored oil and 4 oz uncolored oil.  (Or whatever portion you like.)  

To know how much colored oil to use, I melt the coconut oil, add the castor oil, then slowly add the colored oil (while on a tared scale to know how much) until I get to the right color.  Then add the remainder of the needed olive oil to the bowl.  It greatly helps if you use the lighter colored olive oil.


----------



## candicec003 (Mar 18, 2017)

I watched a video of a lady making liquid soap the other day. She used a glycerin base. So she brought the glycerin base up to temp and added the potassium hydroxide to the glycerin, then added that mix to the rest of the oils. Does anyone have experience with this method? It seems to be a time saving method, it went through all the phases in a matter of minutes. Pros, Cons?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 18, 2017)

candicec003 said:


> I watched a video of a lady making liquid soap the other day. She used a glycerin base. So she brought the glycerin base up to temp and added the potassium hydroxide to the glycerin, then added that mix to the rest of the oils. Does anyone have experience with this method? It seems to be a time saving method, it went through all the phases in a matter of minutes. Pros, Cons?


Changing topics in the middle of the thread is known as a "hijack" and considered rude, altho I DO understand why this happens. It's best to start a new topic -- for one thing, it's easier to refer back to when you're down the road a piece and want to check on something.

Not trying to be bossy, I'm just sayin'... I'd like to answer your query... just not here. And I'm quite sure there are at least a few other members who will jump right in too!

TIA   :bunny:​


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2017)

candicec003 said:


> I watched a video of a lady making liquid soap the other day. She used a glycerin base. So she brought the glycerin base up to temp and added the potassium hydroxide to the glycerin, then added that mix to the rest of the oils. Does anyone have experience with this method? It seems to be a time saving method, it went through all the phases in a matter of minutes. Pros, Cons?




There's a huge thread on liquid soap making here. Unfortunately I can't link to it from my IPAD. This method has been discussed and found to perhaps not be the safest method. But the process in the thread is really easy and doesn't take long at all.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2017)

CeeMoor said:


> Changing topics in the middle of the thread is known as a "hijack" and considered rude, altho I DO understand why this happens. It's best to start a new topic -- for one thing, it's easier to refer back to when you're down the road a piece and want to check on something.
> 
> Not trying to be bossy, I'm just sayin'... I'd like to answer your query... just not here. And I'm quite sure there are at least a few other members who will jump right in too!
> 
> TIA   :bunny:​




This is her thread she started. I don't understand why it would be considered hijacking.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 18, 2017)

candicec003 said:


> Can you color liquid soap naturally? Say, by using clays or plant root powders?


Yes, but only the oils -- by infusion -- before soaping. Be sure to strain ALL the sediment out. Try lining a strainer with a coffee filter and letting it set until every last bit is out. NOTE: You don't want any botanicals in the dilution water... not even "tea" ... as Carolyn says... "Cootieville"!

NOTE: I once used blueberry juice strained from a bag of frozen blueberries to make the NaOH solution for a transparent soap. It turned out black and then morphed into a dark root beer brown. I have that on my Round Tuit list for LS.


----------



## Susie (Mar 18, 2017)

There is a thread covering that exact video, it is indeed massive:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

I use the recipe and method in post #8.  I mix the KOH with an equal amount of water, though, then mix the remainder of the water amount in glycerin to my oils.  That thread is long, but it is an excellent read!

BTW, if it is your thread, you can't hijack it by definition.  Also, the admins and moderators enforce the rules, not others.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2017)

Susie said:


> There is a thread covering that exact video, it is indeed massive:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114
> 
> I use the recipe and method in post #8.  I mix the KOH with an equal amount of water, though, then mix the remainder of the water amount in glycerin to my oils.  That thread is long, but it is an excellent read!
> 
> BTW, if it is your thread, you can't hijack it by definition.  Also, the admins and moderators enforce the rules, not others.




Thanks Susie!


----------

